# Polish sister of "Spreewald", in full PKP glory...



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

A lot of things were left behind after WWII by the Germans when leaving East Prussia. Apparently at least one ex Pillkallen–Kleinbahn/ODEG steam loco was one of them.

http://wind.lap.pl/Photo/D040322H13CS.JPG

So who will be the first to put the LGB "Spreewald" in PKP markings?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PKB_Nr._21_bis_25


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeeesh...I'm not sure about that new paint job...it's a bit like putting pink ballet shoes on a bulldog isn't it? 

Keith


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I think it looks sweet! Specially with those white outlining on the wheels (how long would that last?). 

Perhaps your next bash/repaint project Garrett?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I kind of like PKP paint jobs, but it does look better on some locos than others. Has a very "Prussian" feel to it for obvious reasons. 

Also, if you watch a lot of WWII era movies, if you look closely, often the "DRG" locos sport "PKP" detailing, especially the huge headlamps on the bufferbeam. Schindler's List and Europa (Zentropa) both come to mind quickly. 

Not sure where the Polish loco is, I found it looking for something else (as always) about the narrow gauge railways of East Prussia. So that means one of this class in Germany, and one in Poland?


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

yes, there was a third Surviver of the Pillkaller-Kleinbahn, Engine 99 241, later 99 2700 run on the tracks of the Pfalz, but scrapped in the sixties of the last Century. MLGB made an reincarnation, 99 241 is actually on the market! 

Greetings 

Toney


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

More here.... Maybe I should have nabbed that 2074D on eBay this morning? Dunno....it went cheap enough. So it goes?

http://www.holdys.pl/tomi/index.php?desc=on&par=tya6-3326


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Garrett, this locomotive is in the museum in Gryfice. They have a nice collection there. But there are many more narrow gauge locomotives in the museum in Sochaczew, all 762mm I believe, and of course there is a 600mm museum in Wenecja. These headlamps appear large because they are simply standard gauge lamps! PKP used standard gauge lamps on their narrow gauge lines. Kind of like D&RGW couplers look 'large' - the same idea... Best, Zubi


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for listing the museums Zubi.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go, in full PKP glory... The modeller modified the loco with the correct roof, the roof on the LGB model from the factory was the DR "Reko" version. 



http://www.thorhauer-eisdorf.de/pommernmodule/seite_Bilder_Pommernmodule/tya63326.htm


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

HUMmmmmmm! Kinda like the colors. A small rendition would make a nice Christmas tree ornament. That kind of ornament would look a lot better to my eyes than some of the glitzy etched brass and pseudo gilded locomotive ornaments sold presently. I actually like my little vacuum molded plastic Percy ornament better than the others. 

Thanks for the photos, 
David Meashey


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I have always liked PKP's colors for locos, along with a lot of their designs. Granted, many of their locos are of Prussian origin, some Austrian and they had a fleet of BR52s (Ty) also. 

Polish steam is just plain sexy.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Polish steam is just plain sexy." 

Garrett; 

Ha! Ha! That reminds me of the (reformatted) English video I have entitled: "The Flying Scotsman - A Steamy Affair." Got to get that one converted to DVD. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------

